# Mark McCloskey speaks out about protecting his property



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

The guy with the pink polo shirt speaks out about protecting his property.

https://www.secondamendmentdaily.co...only-thing-that-stopped-the-mob-was-my-rifle/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The McCloskey’s are about to get an expensive anal exam courtesy of the government of St Louis for daring to stand up to the angry mob. The Marxists in charge are just dying to get some one killed and exchange gun fire. I am curious how much money in legal fees this is going to cost them at a minimum. A hundred grand minimum I bet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Their mistake was to point the guns at the protesters, who were in the street, and not on the people’s property.
Illegal to do so in Florida. “Brandishing “ is the term.
They should have held the guns at the ready with the muzzles pointed down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

IF what I've read is correct, the McCloskeys have supported leftist socialist efforts with their money and their time for years, they've been feeding the mob for years. I really don't care what the mob does to them. 

These dumbass white leftist socialists are about to get the tables turned on them.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

they'll have all the legal assist they'll ever want and plenty of $$$$$$ for the fight >>> the battle isn't just against these this white couple - the black bitch DA has been dealing poker hands of all black spades since she took office ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> IF what I've read is correct, the McCloskeys have supported leftist socialist efforts with their money and their time for years, they've been feeding the mob for years. I really don't care what the mob does to them.
> 
> These dumbass white leftist socialists are about to get the tables turned on them.


pay is a xxxxx . they got it coming. Sad part is that DA will do even worst to us.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He claims his life was threatened. If so, pointing was warranted.
They've hired a private security detail now. Another protest marched passed their house, and this time stopped short of breaking through and trespassing.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

From the footage I dont see how they can prove where all the protestors were. The street is techicaly private property as it's part of a gated subdivision. The owners/hoa would have to say the protestors are there at their invitation. Dont see that one happening.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Krackentoa said:


> From the footage I dont see how they can price Jones were. The street is techicaly private property as it's part of a gated subdivision. The owners/hoa would have to say the protestors are there at their invitation. Dont see that one happening.


Sorry, HOA permission or not, they tore down the gate to his property to enter. Iron gates don't bend easily.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

No I get that. But the gate wasnt on their property it was the subdivisions gate. That's all besides the point. For the reason you stated and how close they were, he had a reasonable fear for his life situation.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

this is a perfect example of what to expect - this was 100% a "black thing" - that gated community was "white" >>> not liberal - DNC - left wing - GOP - right wing - conservative - WHITE !!!!!

that whole liberal-conservative deal is going to be mean absolutely nothing >>> if anything goes down it's not going to mean crap if you'd have a front yard of Biden posters or a life size statue of Martin Luther King - a liberal's house will be raided & burnt just like allllll the rest ...

get ready guys - that liberal azzhole down the street will be at the community meeting looking to defend his home just like everyone else >>> a bunch of murders, rapes, looting and arson with no regard will smarten up even the most dense liberal ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> The McCloskey's are about to get an expensive anal exam courtesy of the government of St Louis for daring to stand up to the angry mob. The Marxists in charge are just dying to get some one killed and exchange gun fire. I am curious how much money in legal fees this is going to cost them at a minimum. A hundred grand minimum I bet.


Why is he getting interviewed? He shouldn't talk about it to anyone but a good lawyer.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Annie said:


> Why is he getting interviewed? He shouldn't talk about it to anyone but a good lawyer.


My guess is they figure they can help their cause with positive PR. I agree with you Annie that they should have someone representing them about this. There is an old saying that only a fool represents himself in court. This is the court of public opinion.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Police just served a warrant and took his rifle. They said the pistol was in their lawyers possession. Unclear if there was an arrest or being charged with a crime. Tyranny if I've ever seen it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If left wing marxists take control of our government in November, this is thew future of the whole country. unless....


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

keith9365 said:


> If left wing marxists take control of our government in November, this is thew future of the whole country. unless....
> View attachment 107333


I'll fight for my right. But only if it came to that. I expect sane america to put a stop to this non sense.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Krackentoa said:


> I'll fight for my right. But only if it came to that. I expect sane america to put a stop to this non sense.


It won't happen until after the first week of November . . . and maybe then it will get even worse before it gets "better".

Like you . . . I'll fight . . . but I'm not driving to St. Louis to get involved . . . or Chicago . . . etc.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

That was my intent, and what I meant by this picture. These men were protecting their own community from tyranny. Only later did it reach the point where men from the other colonies joined together to fight and formed the Continental Army.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Idiots both of them. Give responsible gun owners everywhere a bad name. People walking down your street chanting and carrying signs? Who cares. Just stand and watch with your firearms close by if you think you may need them. They come onto your property and start destroying it or attack you then you take the appropriate action. 

You can't fix stupid and I sure hope those 2 didn't reproduce. 

Godspeed


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> IF what I've read is correct, the McCloskeys have supported leftist socialist efforts with their money and their time for years, they've been feeding the mob for years. I really don't care what the mob does to them.
> 
> These dumbass white leftist socialists are about to get the tables turned on them.


Agreed. If it were you or me defending Slippy Lodge or M.T. Acres that pink-shirted douchebag and his fat wife would be calling for our heads on a platter. Eff 'em! I hope they have a good proctologist; they're going to need it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They may now see the error of their past. I doubt it. This what the DNC has in store for us all. No rights only what they feel at any give time will decide right,wrong what you can say do , read watch. Get use to it. 3 % may not be able to stop. If we are lucky with will turn back in a couple generation. One thing about revolutions, they keep coming back.
What you must decide is how you will be remembered. 3% or the rest of the cowards.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Inor said:


> Slippy said:
> 
> 
> > IF what I've read is correct, the McCloskeys have supported leftist socialist efforts with their money and their time for years, they've been feeding the mob for years. I really don't care what the mob does to them.
> ...


Not that easy. Their fight has now become ours because of legal precedent. May not agree with his prior political stance but we should not lay down and let them come take a rifle without just cause. What happens to one person in this country can happen to all of us. It was not public property they were trespassing. He had every right to hold his firearm and protect his property. You also see others waving protestors off his property so again. He had ever right. Now he is being punished. That da has to go


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Krackentoa said:


> Not that easy. Their fight has now become ours because of legal precedent. May not agree with his prior political stance but we should not lay down and let them come take a rifle without just cause. What happens to one person in this country can happen to all of us. It was not public property they were trespassing. He had every right to hold his firearm and protect his property. You also see others waving protestors off his property so again. He had ever right. Now he is being punished. That da has to go


Krackentoa,

I'll agree on "principle" but disagree somewhat on circumstance.

The circumstance is; Too many of these lilly white wealthy leftist socialist elites fund and promote socialism for THEE but not for "ME". In other words they think they are above it all and it is ironic that the "monster" that they have supported and helped grow for years is now hungry and coming to eat them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Krackentoa,
> 
> I'll agree on "principle" but disagree somewhat on circumstance.
> 
> The circumstance is; Too many of these lilly white wealthy leftist socialist elites fund and promote socialism for THEE but not for "ME". In other words they think they are above it all and it is ironic that the "monster" that they have supported and helped grow for years is now hungry and coming to eat them.


Just look at every billionaire and politician surrounded by an armed security detail.... usually scurrying off to an anti-gun rally.


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

> Krackentoa,
> 
> I'll agree on "principle" but disagree somewhat on circumstance.
> 
> The circumstance is; Too many of these lilly white wealthy leftist socialist elites fund and promote socialism for THEE but not for "ME". In other words they think they are above it all and it is ironic that the "monster" that they have supported and helped grow for years is now hungry and coming to eat them.


Totally get it. I just dont think anyone should have their gun taken when. They are legally using or displaying it. It sets a real bad precedent. and when we say / do nothing it emboldens them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

How ironic is it that these two socialists who have fed the beast all their lives, now find themselves in the jaws of the very monster they helped create.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> How ironic is it that these two socialists who have fed the beast all their lives, now find themselves in the jaws of the very monster they helped create.


I'm seeing quite a bit of that these days.

There is a professor (Bret Weinstein) who I was told about on youtube. He is a far, far left guy that taught at a far, far left college (Evergreen). He encountered some major disturbance because he wasn't radical enough for the new administrators. He lost his job.

Now, he is breaking the glass on the alarm and trying to get people calmed down.

He is what would be considered an "intellectual elite" (aka, my chit doesn't stink).

Too late fool. You have spent your whole career teaching and promoting all of what we are seeing today and now you want to put the toothpaste back in the tube?

It's not very Christian of me but...I wish bad things for these folks that took part in the destruction of my country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Krackentoa said:


> Totally get it. I just dont think anyone should have their gun taken when. They are legally using or displaying it. It sets a real bad precedent. and when we say / do nothing it emboldens them.


Love your "glass full, idealistic" view of things.

Reality check my friend, As far as I'm concerned every libtard, every thug, every illegal, every BLM marxist socialist needs their guns taken away from them. Won't bother me a bit.

As far as me and my like minded breathren, what I say to the ruling class...Molon Labe, MotherEffer, Molon Labe...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Krackentoa said:


> Not that easy. Their fight has now become ours because of legal precedent. May not agree with his prior political stance but we should not lay down and let them come take a rifle without just cause. What happens to one person in this country can happen to all of us. It was not public property they were trespassing. He had every right to hold his firearm and protect his property. You also see others waving protestors off his property so again. He had ever right. Now he is being punished. That da has to go


Very early in my business career a brilliant Jewish mentor of mine told me: "When the paradigm shifts all past experience returns to zero." What he meant was when a major shift (in business or in life generally) occurs, none of the past norms for how we do things matter anymore.

With the recent riots, the cancel culture and governments standing down and letting the mob have their "summer of love", I contend the paradigm has shifted. Legal precedent and traditional rule of law does not matter a whit anymore. If the government tyrants or the mob wants your guns, they are going to try and take them, precedent and due process be damned. And if the pink-shirted douchebag and the fat broad were not in their current fix, they would be standing right behind the wanna-be tyrants, pointing at you and me, screaming "Get 'em!"

Piss on them!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Krackentoa said:


> ........I just dont think anyone should have their gun taken..... It sets a real bad precedent. and when we say / do nothing it emboldens them.


If they 'set that precedent' enough times, it becomes normal. Death by a thousand cuts. Even when we DO and SAY something.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Krackentoa said:


> Totally get it. I just dont think anyone should have their gun taken when. They are legally using or displaying it. It sets a real bad precedent. and when we say / do nothing it emboldens them.


I think Mrs McCloskey should get some training in. She's waving her hand gun around like it's a garden hose or something. Very poor.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I think Mrs McCloskey should get some training in. She's waving her hand gun around like it's a garden hose or something. Very poor.


Well, the other half does too. He holds that AR level. So they've both broken a cardinal sin.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> I think Mrs McCloskey should get some training in. She's waving her hand gun around like it's a garden hose or something. Very poor.


Since they hang with hood rats, there is training available in that style of shooting too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

.22 calibers, . 4th from left has his bag of coke with him. 3rd from left unlikely the sight he has mounted the way it is will work well with an A2 front sight . Bring it this will be interesting. In another photo I saw one had his scope mounted backwards.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> .22 calibers, . 4th from left has his bag of coke with him. 3rd from left unlikely the sight he has mounted the way it is will work well with an A2 front sight . Bring it this will be interesting. In another photo I saw one had his scope mounted backwards.
> 
> View attachment 107349


Don't forget the $59 Airsoft battle vests. That's real equipment boy howdy!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Since they hang with hood rats, there is training available in that style of shooting too.


Sorry didn't watch the clip but from the looks of it, forget anywhere else for the moment, they look like they're gonna get smacked in the head!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Don't forget the $59 Airsoft battle vests. That's real equipment boy howdy!


 This group will prove the saying No plan survives first contact.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks like the barbarians are going for the churches now.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Here is a mind experiment for you.

To test the effectiveness and fairness of laws all one has to do is change the facts of a hypothetical case. Lets do that now.

The McCloskeys are being indicted by the St. Louis circuit attorney Kimberly Gardner. The charges are unknown now but what is known is Kentucky has a Castle Doctrine in which you have a right to defend your home as your last place of refuge.

Gardener said she is going after the McCloskeys (white couple) for pointing weapons at a mob of several hundred terrorists (in black hoods & clothing) who were threatening them harm in front of their home because of their race.

Now let's change the facts to read: 
Gardener said she is going after the McCloskeys (Black couple) for pointing weapons at a mob of several hundred terrorists (in white KKK hoods & clothing) who were threatening them harm in front of their home because of their race.

Question #1: Would Gardner indict the couple under the second scenario? 

Question #2: Would Gardner's mother be proud of her for prosecuting under either scenario?

Question #3: Can Gardner (and her ego) be proud of herself under either scenario?

I suspect she has destroyed herself and her career.


----------

